# Panda's new groom 0_o



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Awww!! Panda looks so good!! I actually think that the ears look adorable!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The ears look good and the groomer did right by not touching them.

Generally unless a person asks for it a groomer will not touch the ears! So many clients would be very very upset if I ever took any hair off the ears.

Although, they should have asked you if you wanted them trimmed down a bit!

I think the groom looks good. It's fairly common for people to trim standards down shorter in the summer and leave the topknot/ears. 

Ears take FOREVER to grow back...so chances are the body will grow out much faster and it will look even again in no time.

Here is an example of my boy i just groomed...I didn't touch his ears or topknot. I like it big and fluffy!


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

They also saved you some money as it will be longer before you need your next groom. I always go short on the body. And it grows back soooooooooooo fast, he will look just right in about 2 days !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think he looks great - and I love his ears, too. So much easier to keep the coat brushed out when it is short, so now you can have lots of wet, muddy walks and fun without worrying!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh he looks great! I love it with the long ears and short body, actually.  I wouldn't touch them. He looks wonderful to me, but I feel your discomfort about the long ears lol. Desmond got trimmed short a while back and his ears were left long, and I thought it was sooo weird looking for a while, but now I look back on it and wish I had never cut his ears! They looked so good all long with his short little cut. I guess it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok he looks very good. I love the first after shot *L* SO cute. 

It's a nice summer clip- and will grow fast. I like the ears- i think they are balanced onhis head.. though a wee trim would be nice.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Panda looks really cute! And I love his name


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont think its so short...OMG I go alot shorter than that. His body looks like a dark purple or blue stainless snap on comb. I think its perfect. I agree with everyone elses comments. What did you want it to look like? If you clip the body fur in half it original length, it looks ratty again in about 2 weeks. This will look good for at least 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, I think Panda looks great!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Chiming in to add to the chorus: I also think he looks great. What's nice about it is that he looks like what poodles were bred for: a strong, athletic water retriever. 

Is he still a puppy? I see what you're saying about the ears. What makes them look fluffy is that they seem to have some new short bits on top that sort of stick out. That will even out pretty soon, and then his ears will look better. I think the groomer was right to leave them the length they are. If you trim them too much, they will end up looking too horizontal which is not what you want!

He's a cutie.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Panda is adorable. You'll be surprised at how fast it grows back.

Aidan, that's a very cute cut. I also like the ears and topknot big and fluffy.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes Panda is 5 and a half months old so still a pup 

I guess I will get used to him looking so tiny, he looked so big with all his fluff and by comparison looks tiny now hehe.

Him covering his eyes with his paw is his new trick, I get him to 'cover' on command, its very cute. 

If you all think he looks balanced then I will take your word for it ^_^ I am sure in a day or two I wont think twice about his shortness.

He is now almost 16" tall and weighs 7.55KG (16.5lbs)

He is definitely an oversized mini, I knew he would be big! I dont think he has even finished growing yet. I always think his face looks so tiny and narrow after a groom but after a day I get used to it and think he looks nice a chunky again (I like a chunky head hehe)

I can't wait till he is old enough to build up some muscle mass as his legs are so scrawny at the moment but I think that is a puppy thing.

I agree that now he can enjoy lots of muddy walks and swimming without so much hassle, I am sure he will enjoy quicker grooming sessions as although he is very good with being brushed he gets bored halfway through.

Only problem with him being clipped this short is that he seems to have very prominent man bits which are more obvious when he is this short lol!

At least his groom will last longer though you are right 

Glad you all think he is a handsome boy ^_^


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I always feel that Kodi's ears are especially fluffy the day after a groom. I think after a few days the just bathed/blown fluffy ears settle down. Or maybe I just get used to them. Either way I think he looks super cute!

So how did you teach him cover?? I've been trying with Kodi by putting a little piece of tape on his nose. We've had great success with the piece of tape there, but I can't get him to do it when the tape comes off, even with the clicker!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Panda is so cute! He looks adorable fluffy or short! I know its hard to get used to when you've had all that hair. It took me a bit to get used to Lacey's short trim but now I love it. I did trim her ears way down though and I won't do that again. I like them better fluffier  He looks so cute with his paw covering his face. Great trick! How are his feet doing?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I use tape on the nose then introduce the command and hand signal with the tape still on their nose till they start covering when you give the command, then try take the tape off and if they don't do it keep with the tape as they don't understand enough yet. I am sure you will get it soon, give mad praise if they even try to cover or even lift their paw with the tape off and give them enough time to think about it if they are not responding immediately.

Yes your right I think about his ears calming down after a few days as they will be extra fluffy after his bath. I just miss him looking like he did in my avatar.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

His feet are still rubbish. Specialist said in a best case scenario he will grow into his pasterns although I am not sure he has enough growing left to do to grow into them. Worst case it is just a confirmation fault and won't grow out of it but there is nothing that can be done. He said they don't hurt him though and it won't cause him any long term problems so that's good even if he does have funny looking feet


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Panda said:


> His feet are still rubbish. Specialist said in a best case scenario he will grow into his pasterns although I am not sure he has enough growing left to do to grow into them. Worst case it is just a confirmation fault and won't grow out of it but there is nothing that can be done. He said they don't hurt him though and it won't cause him any long term problems so that's good even if he does have funny looking feet


So glad its only cosmetic! He sure is cute!! Thanks for the how to on the cute trick


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I just love Panda ! I like his trim! And I, like you, always miss the scraggly fluff once it is gone 

Sorry to hear about his feet... I'm glad the specialist said that it won't cause and problems in the future. I bet that was a weight lifted off of your shoulders. He just seems like such a sweet boy!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind comments 

We love Panda very much even if he does have the attention span of a gnat!

I have trained so many other dogs, even some who are only 12 weeks who have an attention span better than Panda's hehe. He just finds everything so damn interesting and gets frustrated surprisingly quickly bless him ^_^

Still, we love him no matter what.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love love love Panda's short hair. He's such a cutie!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

LOVE LOVE his tail


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

His tail hasn't changed yet so its still all straggly puppy fluff but I think it looks cute. His coat has only started changing on his back so far. He is very soft to stroke when this short which is a plus


----------

